# 2011 Huskee lt4200 rider stops moving



## jrm351986

Hi I'm new to this site and this is my first post, so sorry if i posted this in the wrong section. I have 2011 huskee lt4200 riding lawn mower. 42 inch cut and kohler courage 17 hp engine. It has the 7 speed shift on the go function. Anyway it mows fine, just sometimes when it's going up little hills say 15% incline it will stop moving, doesn't stall or any thing. I have to apply clutch and shift up one or two gears then it goes. My question is what would cause this? is it the rear end? there are two belts i believe that drive the rear end, long and short one, or is the clutch assembly? This is my first ever rider. And already know there are better mowers out there. So anyone have ideas? thanks in advance.


----------



## HarveyW

Hello jrm351986,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Sounds to me like you have belt slippage (worn/stretched belts) or maybe the clutch has problems.


----------



## jrm351986

Thank you harveyW! I will change out those two belts, hopefully that will fix it. I will let you know when i get this done.


----------



## Thomas

Think Harvey might have nail the answer.


----------



## dReinhart1269

Huskee Lt4200 front drive motor pulley is moving in neutral however, rear pulley not moving causing a sqeeling noise and no movement forward or reverse. Transaxle is not the problem.


----------



## dReinhart1269

All new belts, did MTD Make a ****ty Pulley or what?


----------



## dReinhart1269

*Huskee Lt4200 7 Speed 18.5 Intek Briggs*

Has anyone else experienced the Mtd Briggs Huskee problems with these pieces of Junk? Is there a seized bearing in this rear drive pulley and do I need to rip this Fricken thing off now and replace that **** hole 2??


----------



## jhngardner367

Pull it off,and replace the bearings in it.
Also,make sure the center piece slides up/down freely.


----------



## Howard Taylor

I just bought a used lt 4200 and its junk. Hard to work on and expensive parts. What a waste of money.


----------

